# Rank Your Poor Shots



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, let's hear what your bad shots are in order of their frequency. Everyone has them, just some have more than others.

Mine are: 1. Push; 2 Pull; 3. Slice; 4. Fat; 5. Topped; 6-9 Thin, Shank, Skied, and anything else I can possibly manufacture with my swing.

I hit more pushes than anything else. Usually it's after a long lay off, and I have to make sure my ball placement is correct, and/or my body is not too far a head of my swing at impact. I tend to hit pulled shots when trying to fix my pushed shots. I don't slice that much, but do hit some unexpected fades every now and then. I tend to hit fat shots when the turf is wetter than normal. The rest of my bad shots come and go in spurts. They just seem to show up out of the blue, and disappear the same way. 

To score my best, I need to practice, and play a lot, which is something I have not been doing for a while. :dunno:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

1. Fat 2.Pull 3. Hook 4. Push I very rarely slice
The fat shot really aggravates me, I get lazy with my weight shift (bad wheels dont help)

Guy comes home from golf one Saturday, walks up to the wife and smacks her
she says what you do that for?
He says, I was hitting everything fat today


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My bad shot is a half thin. It occurs when I've hit it into the dead ground that's 50 to 90 yds out. Too far to chip and too close to hit a full shot. I probably do it about every 3rd round, and its getting frustrating.

After that my next bad one is early in a round when I miss to the left - the draw occasionally gets a bit excited

And then its if I get a bit quick on a drive it'll have a little bit of fade at the end of its flight.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

1. fat 2. topped (woods) 3 skied only when there is a blue moon in England; those are my most common errors other than the space between the ears.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big Hobbit said:


> My bad shot is a half thin. It occurs when I've hit it into the dead ground that's 50 to 90 yds out. Too far to chip and too close to hit a full shot. I probably do it about every 3rd round, and its getting frustrating.
> 
> After that my next bad one is early in a round when I miss to the left - the draw occasionally gets a bit excited
> 
> And then its if I get a bit quick on a drive it'll have a little bit of fade at the end of its flight.


How much of a problem is this, this can be a good thing.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

stevel1017 said:


> 1. Fat 2.Pull 3. Hook 4. Push I very rarely slice
> The fat shot really aggravates me, I get lazy with my weight shift (bad wheels dont help)
> 
> Guy comes home from golf one Saturday, walks up to the wife and smacks her
> ...


I'm hitting myself now...b***ard


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Ok, let's hear what your bad shots are in order of their frequency. Everyone has them, just some have more than others.
> 
> Mine are: 1. Push; 2 Pull; 3. Slice; 4. Fat; 5. Topped; 6-9 Thin, Shank, Skied, and anything else I can possibly manufacture with my swing.
> 
> ...


Then you play like I do but you do it less:laugh:


----------

